# Kann meinen Monitor nicht auf 144Hz einstellen ?



## teeQo (6. November 2018)

Moin moin,

hab da n kleines Problemchen;

ich habe einen neuen Rechner mit einer RTX 2080;
einen Acer GN246HL 144Hz Monitor
und ein Dvi zu Displayport Converter Kabel. Da an der Grafikkarte ja keine anderen Anschlüsse vorhanden sind. Der Monitor hat DVI, VGA und einen Hdmi Anschluss.

Frage: Wieso kann ich das sche**teil nicht auf 144Hz stellen? Ich kann in den Einstellungen maximal 1920x1080p 60Hz auswählen 
In der Nvidia Systemsteuerung steht "Anschluss: DVI - PC-Anzeige" - Auflösung PC 
bei meinem zweiten Monitor welcher über Hdmi angeschlossen ist: 
HDMI - HDTV 
Auflösung Ultra-HD, HD, SD und als extra Punkt nochmal PC.


Ich hab nicht besonders viel Ahnung von dem ganzen kram, wäre sehr nett wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte


----------



## JoM79 (6. November 2018)

Weil du einen aktiven Adapter brauchst, kostet so 80-100 Euro.


----------



## pphs (6. November 2018)

Ist es so schwer selbst zu googlen?

ᐅ Welches Kabel fuer 144hz Monitor? - Alle Infos ueber 144hz Kabel ✔


btw: immer wieder geil, wie leute wie du, die selbst zugeben, keine peilung zu haben, ihre hardware als "schei*e" bezeichnen. dabei liegt der größte fail, wie in deinem beispiel, vor der hardware selbst.. mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## teeQo (6. November 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Weil du einen aktiven Adapter brauchst, kostet so 80-100 Euro.


was für einer wäre das? finde bei amazon wohl anscheind nur etwa das selbe was ich jetzt auch habe..



pphs schrieb:


> Ist es so schwer selbst zu googlen?
> 
> ᐅ Welches Kabel fuer 144hz Monitor? - Alle Infos ueber 144hz Kabel ✔



ist es, da ich zumindest einen Adapter brauche. Werde aus dem Kram nicht schlau und bevor ich wieder unnötiges Geld für irgendwelche falschen Kabel ausgebe kann ich auch einfach wen fragen der ahnung hat


----------



## JoM79 (6. November 2018)

pphs schrieb:


> Ist es so schwer selbst zu googlen?
> ᐅ Welches Kabel fuer 144hz Monitor? - Alle Infos ueber 144hz Kabel ✔
> btw: immer wieder geil, wie leute wie du, die selbst zugeben, keine peilung zu haben, ihre hardware als "schei*e" bezeichnen. dabei liegt der größte fail, wie in deinem beispiel, vor der hardware selbst.. mal drüber nachdenken.


Aber selber auf eine Seite verlinken, die ihm nicht weiterhilft und falsche bzw fehlende Informationen enthält.

@TE
Den hier zB Club 3D CAC-1051 DisplayPort Adapter auf DVI-D: Amazon.de: Prime Video


----------



## TheUnicorni (14. Februar 2020)

servus miteinander, wollte mal fragen ob das mit dem adapter funktioniert hat, hab mir nämlich eine 2080 super gekauft und hab den selben bilschrim aber kann weder mit einem hdmi 2.1 noch mit einem dp-hdmi kabel 144hz einstellen.


----------



## TheUnicorni (14. Februar 2020)

hm hab gerade wo anders gelesen dass der bildschrim über hdmi angeblich nur 60hz kann, kann das sein?


----------



## JoM79 (14. Februar 2020)

Ja, HDMI funktioniert bei dem nicht mit 144Hz.


----------



## TheUnicorni (14. Februar 2020)

ah okay danke was ist wenn ich mir ein displayport - dvid kabel kaufe?


----------



## JoM79 (14. Februar 2020)

Da brauchst du einen aktiven Adapter der DVI Duallink kann, kosten meine ich mittlerweile um die 50€.


----------



## TheUnicorni (14. Februar 2020)

ah okay kannst du mir von sowas evtl nen link schicken bin ned so hundert pro in der materie


----------



## ilovethesun (15. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe dasselbe Problem wie du gehabt. Die neue Graka hat keinen DVI Anschluss, der Monitor keinen DP Anschluss. 

Eine Lösung ist der genannte aktiv Adapter. ÜBER HDMI kannst du max 120hz erhalten, vorausgesetzt, dass Kabel und Monitor dies können.
Alternativ kommt dann nur noch ein neuer Moniror mit passendem Anschluss in Frage.

Bitte verbessert mich, sollte ich falsch liegen. 

Grüße


----------



## JoM79 (15. Februar 2020)

ilovethesun schrieb:


> ÜBER HDMI kannst du max 120hz erhalten, vorausgesetzt, dass Kabel und Monitor dies können.
> Bitte verbessert mich, sollte ich falsch liegen.


HDMI 2.0 kann ohne Probleme 144Hz bei FHD und WQHD.

Duallinkadapter Club 3D Adapter DisplayPort > DVI-D: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## TheUnicorni (19. Februar 2020)

danke, das mit dem adapter hat einwandfrei funktioniert


----------



## JoM79 (19. Februar 2020)

Dann viel Spass weiterhin.


----------

